# How (or can you) "refresh" on safari?



## RubyBlue (Jan 8, 2013)

... Or using an iPad???


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 8, 2013)

RubyBlue said:


> ... Or using an iPad???


 
In the address bar there is a little circle thing?  Press it.


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2013)

Top right of the address bar, that almost circley thing


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 8, 2013)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Rf56AL-pm3Y/S72n6hD0ebI/AAAAAAAAC5k/vA-nKYPJYa4/s1600/ipad-browser.PNG


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 8, 2013)

My gosh - was about to apologise for DP but someone's was quick off the mark - thank you -


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help  I got it


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 8, 2013)

One more silly question - how do I stay signed in for example on urban - on my PC I'm always logged on when I turn my PC off but not on my iPad :-(


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2013)

Settings - safari - auto fill - names and passwords. Then check the stay logged in box


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 8, 2013)

Gosh, thanks again!!!!


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 10, 2013)

iPads are cool.


----------

